# Aquarium stores of the past in the GTA



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

I miss the old aquarium stores that were once in business in the GTA like Aquarium Toronto they had a great selection of exotic corals klaes and Tunze skimmers and Dupla lighting. if i'm not mistaken North American Fish breeders on KIngston Rd is the oldest aquarium store in Canada now still in operation close to 50 years.

Cheers


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you remember The Aquarium on Yonge Street run by Ian McDonald?


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you remember Black's Petshop on Bloor St.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

New World Aquarium on Bloor/Kipling?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Richard A said:


> . if i'm not mistaken North American Fish breeders on KIngston Rd is the oldest aquarium store in Canada now still in operation close to 50 years.
> 
> Cheers


You are mistaken. It definitely hasn't been open that long.

Bob, John's Dad, started it in the '70's. It was a grocery store.

The Menagerie is the oldest Pet Shop in Toronto (with fish of course) now having been in operation since the '60's. I have been told there is an older shop somewhere out west. Groom Pet Shop (on Bloor) closed this past year and they were the oldest at 50+ years

The city was filled with little pet shop/aquarium shops in 1971 when I first got into fish. Some favs were Aquarium Toronto on the Danforth, the Pirahna Shop on Avenue Rd. AAA on Yonge (with the original owner of course). CNC on Bathurst (with original owner Chip) and there were a few other little shops that occasionally received little gems. I visited nearly all of them as that annoying kid who pointed out all of the mistakes they were making. Many hours were spent traveling on the TTC to get to the various shops.


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Awsome: I stand corrected about AFB but it was all good times in the aquarium hobby back than. Yes! I do remember Chip at CNC he was a good friend of mine RIP. I almost purchased his business from his wife when he passed but never made the move and it was sold to some yonger fella who moved it somewere north on Yonge St. Aquarium Toronto on Danforth that was my favorite store I actually purchased that huge wooden reef tank they had full of corals and there Klaes skimmer when they shut down. Good times its a great hooby to be in.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Here are a few more old Toronto petshops/tropical fish stores: 

Annette Petshop near Dundas/Annette, Arlington's near Jane/Wilson, PJ's at Yonge/Sheppard, Marta's at Old Weston/Lawrence, Canadian Fish Breeders at Steeles/Islington (they gave out CFB dollars like Canadian Tire).


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Bwhiskered said:


> Do you remember The Aquarium on Yonge Street run by Ian McDonald?


Was he the shop @ Davisville?

I went there in the mid 70's and purchased a lot of fish & plants as a teenager. I might still have the card he used to punch every time U purchased product If I can find it, I'll take a pic & post it. Do you remember the giant gourami he had?

Also in the area on Millwood in the basement there was a fish store just in from Mt Pleasant. What was it called?

Good times traveling around on the TTC and checkin out the LFS's in T.O. I used to go with my fish buddies! We were in heaven in those shops. Still feel this way now!


----------

